# City Skylines FTW!



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Is anyone as big as a city skyline fan as I am. I love the architecture, massiveness and density when looking at cityscapes. I especially love driving into cities and encountering the massive structures as I enter the area. Being from just outside Toronto only feeds my skyline obsession and I love Toronto's.

Any favourite skylines that you like? Am I crazy for being so obsessed with skylines?

My favourite is probably Seattle. It has a nice mix of very shiny tall buildings and a great outer landscape.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yes I think skylines are great. I also like images of city streets with people around doing various activities.

The other thing is that skylines can be so distinctive. You often know what city you're looking at. I mean that is a kind of obvious statement, but it's kinda interesting.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's one I did years ago and never finished. I don't have any deep interest in them though. I'll let you guess where it is.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Those are some cool pics.

BetaBoy, here is some Toronto for you:










Sorry it's so huge, but it just looks better that way. They don't call it Broadview Ave. for nothing!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

This thread makes me want to play Sim City 2000 again.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Dubai


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sydney has an ice one.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

New York in the 1930s









Constructing the Empire State Building (Chrysler Building visible in background)









WTC Lights









Freedom Tower design


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Pittsburgh, the old Carnegie steel mills at Homestead - strikebreakers fire at barges on the river









Pittsburgh in the 1930s









Present day, Mellon building and UPMC visible


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Baltimore, MD. Not far from where I live, not that is is my favorite by any means--just thought I would make a contribution from my area.

BTW, I thought I was the only one obsessed with cityscapes.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I love skylines. I'm on a forum for city planning and skylines and big buildings.

Here's a favorite of mine. Vancouver, BC:


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Damn, this thread is pretty sick !

The one picture of the guy up there, oh man. I'd be scared shetless of heights.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

beautiful pics. I love cities!


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

My favorite skyline is where I live. Houston, Tx.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I like Chicago's skyline a lot. This is one i took a yearish ago (with a phone so its not the best quality)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Springfield, Ohio 1948


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

i love looking at these pics, anyone have any pics of Dubai?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Hong Kong









Singapore


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Those are really pretty.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

My goodness is this thread ever stimulating.

Los Angeles


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I love, LOVE night time cityscapes. Seattle, nice choice. :]


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

These are some Toronto pics I like


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

If I ever won the lottery I would migrate between these two cities. I didn't take these pictures, but I have taken the exact same pictures before. The Las Vegas Panoramic one is 150 MB and you can read the signs from the same distance away.


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

I love this thread...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

This is such a tasty thread.

Beta, that last one is nifty. I didn't know the light shone through the train shed at Union like that.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Beta, I didn't realize Toronto was so huge. That is a really nice picture above. NYC is over-done. I always like to see other cityscapes.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Saving Face said:


> Beta, I didn't realize Toronto was so huge. That is a really nice picture above. NYC is over-done. I always like to see other cityscapes.


Toronto is quite large, one of the most dense downtown areas in North America for sure.

This is Tokyo, quite nifty


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

There are so many great skylines out there that it'd be a shame to neglect. Let's take a moment to appreciate some of the more recherche ones:

Albany, NY:








(Really, this is just the capitol complex and a bit of the surrounding neighborhood. I know because I used to live there.)

Pyongyang, DPRK









Astana, Kazakhstan:









Harare, Zimbabwe:









San Antonio, TX:


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Very nice, I like PyongYang. I get lost when I look at the Asian skylines with all the massiveness of the skylines and lengthy non memorable city names, but they have some of the nicest skylines.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Frankfurt am Main, Germany


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Toronto is quite large, one of the most dense downtown areas in North America for sure.
> 
> This is Tokyo, quite nifty


Actually, that's Shanghai. :yes


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmmm, ok, Shanghai, quite nifty!


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

It's even more impressive when you compare the Shanghai of 1990 with the Shanghai of today.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

All skylines share one visual flaw. Everything is clumped together too tightly. There is no sense of space. Most cities appear as they are. Crowded and oppressive.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

PickleNose said:


> All skylines share one visual flaw. Everything is clumped together too tightly. There is no sense of space. Most cities appear as they are. Crowded and oppressive.


If cities were spread out, it would be less environmentally freindly--it's better to bulid up then build out as it uses less land, at least in the cases of cities like NYC and Hong Kong.

BTW, Washington, DC is one of the few cities that is "spacially" designed. DC was also one of the few cities that was planned on paper before massive building projects took place (designed by french architect and engineer, Pierre L' Efant. Streets were designed with broad tree-lined avenues ending at traffic circles with lots of greenspace/parks. Most of the buildings are made from some sort of white stone oppose to glass. DC really has a European look to it. However, some of the suburbs in MD and VA are a bit cluttered.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Here's our Kansas City skyline in the distance, from a park near where I work.










Closer view from an overpass










View with Union Station in foreground


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Giraffe said:


> It's even more impressive when you compare the Shanghai of 1990 with the Shanghai of today.


I can be naive at times, so if you're lying I still believe it. But if this is true, that is amazing progress, seems like they got all 1 billion citizens to put all those buildings up in such a short time period. Of course with child workers being legal in China that was probably the case.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

TheRob said:


> Here's our Kansas City skyline in the distance, from a park near where I work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kansas City looks quite nice, it has alot of taller buildings, but still has other interesting landmarks to keep it from looking like a concrete jungle.

Case in point: Sao Paulo










Have fun with the sewage system in Sao Paulo when it becomes a massive problem...


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I can be naive at times, so if you're lying I still believe it. But if this is true, that is amazing progress, seems like they got all 1 billion citizens to put all those buildings up in such a short time period. Of course with child workers being legal in China that was probably the case.


You'd be amazed how fast you can get things done when you don't have to worry about civil rights. ie: Pyramids.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

NISSAN SKYLINES FTW!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ haha nice.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I am also a big fan of complicated roadway interchanges:










Springfield, VA mixing bowl (outside Washington, DC in northern Virginia)










Maryland (outside Washington, DC)












Maryland (I-495, I-295 & MD-210 interchange outside Washington, DC)










Baltimore, Maryland


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

This is the I-75/I-70 Interchange on the north side of Dayton. They just finished rebuilding it. It used to be the classic cloverleaf.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I took this photo some years ago, I forgot the street name


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

I like my cities....its purdy (this pic is before a lot of recent big buildings that have gone into downtown though)










hahaha I found this pic and sorta laughed (downtown is in a valley btw...hence the buildings looking sunk)


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Yess very pretty city, and very nice mountain ridges and the weather too. Good capture!


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd like to visit Dubai some day. Their skyline is really intriguing to me because they essentially developed a modern city right in the desert and now have the world's tallest building. When this picture was taken, the Burj Khalifa wasn't even completed.










And check out this video taken on top of the spire. Incredible structure.. and an amazing view!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

wow, I'd like to go there too and go up to that tower. :3


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

I love these kinds of photos.  Here's one (I have no idea what city this is):


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Here are some pics i got off the web


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

anybody have HIGHER RES pics?


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Positive said:


> anybody have HIGHER RES pics?


nope sorry :|


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Giraffe said:


> I love skylines. I'm on a forum for city planning and skylines and big buildings.
> 
> Here's a favorite of mine. Vancouver, BC:


Giraffe, I was going to post the exact same picture! Vancouver is hands down my favourite, though I may be a bit biased since I lived there heh. This is how it looks at night, pretty amazing:









Second favourite would probably be San Francisco. Peninsulas are always cool.


















And of course there's other gems outside North America, like Santorini, Greece, and most of Italy. Someday, hopefully, I'll have been able to see every stretch of the earth :love2 sigh.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Time for some new zealand and australian sky lines  (the views, not the cars)

*Auckland New Zealand*









It looks stunning through the day too









*Melbourne, Victoria Australia*










the city does not look unlike Tokyo or Shanghai (only much smaller) lit up at night. 









Melbourne AU and Auckland NZ are my two top cities in *Australasia *

However i really like the look of *London*


----------



## kerosene (Oct 26, 2010)

I love skylines and building pictures. I live in Chicago 
great pics.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Here's San Diego which is about a 20-30 minute drive from me.


----------

